

Ask PG: Is HN blocking some IPs from Optimum Online (Cablevision) in NYC area? - Terretta

When I browse, curl, or telnet to news.ycombinator.com through Optimum Online (Cablevision), and GET /, the connection is immediately "closed by foreign host".<p>When I browse through AT&#38;T or curl/telnet from AWS etc., the site responds normally with content.<p>The same symptom, or a redirect to 1.1.1.1, is happening to others in NYC area on Optimum as well.<p>Was there an attack of some kind that got an IP range blacklisted server-side?  Optimum insists they are not filtering news.ycombinator.com.
======
Terretta
This appears fixed now.

